# beeping from passanger side, any ideas?



## mullenspencer350z (Apr 24, 2008)

I am getting a beeping noise from my passanger side at random times from my 03' 350z while i am driving. The only light that is on is the tire pressure light. Is that the reason? it beeps for about 5 sec then stops. any suggestions would help out greatly, thanks


----------

